# A Little Riddle :-)



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Two Men are at the opposite side of the world,but are thinking the same thing.

one is walking a tightrope between two skyscrapers and the other is getting a blow job from an 85 year old woman.

What are they both thinking ..............?

DONT LOOK DOWN, DONT LOOK DOWN ,DONT LOOK DOWN!!! :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

God please let me "fall"


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

